# Mathews Halon draw length mod chart ????



## onlyaspike (Apr 16, 2007)

I tried getting the mod chart from Google images , but when I try and zoom it in to read it , it becomes blurred and unreadable. .....Anyone have the Halon mod chart ? Thanks....


----------



## muskykris (Jun 2, 2009)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3502049


----------



## onlyaspike (Apr 16, 2007)

Thanks bud !!!! Just what I wanted.


----------



## solocamin (Aug 30, 2013)

I have the chart if you need it i also have the halon 32 mod chart it's different than previous halons and you can't use the mods from a halon on a 32 either just in case you need to know


----------



## solocamin (Aug 30, 2013)

The 32 cams are different than the previous halon and the mods are not the same you can only use cc2 mods on a 32 and standard cc mods on a halon


----------



## solocamin (Aug 30, 2013)

I'm a Mathews tech for a proshop full time if you need any tuning charts or anything pm me I have them all


----------



## AndyWest83 (Feb 10, 2014)

solocamin said:


> I have the chart if you need it i also have the halon 32 mod chart it's different than previous halons and you can't use the mods from a halon on a 32 either just in case you need to know


Can you post the 32 chart

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## solocamin (Aug 30, 2013)

Yeah ill post it .the mods are a half inch longer than the original halon and they have to be cc2 mods on a 32 you can't buy standard halon mods the cc .like the original halon 6 a E mod is 28.5 but on the 32 6 inch the E mod is 29 inches and is curved just a little different for the redesigned cams also they'll have cc2 on them for crosscentric cam design 2 not the cc's crosscentric cam first generation halon . Let me pull up the chart I'll post it


----------



## AndyWest83 (Feb 10, 2014)

solocamin said:


> Yeah ill post it .the mods are a half inch longer than the original halon and they have to be cc2 mods on a 32 you can't buy standard halon mods the cc .like the original halon a E mod is 28.5 but on the 32 the E mod is 29 inches and is curved just a little different for the redesigned cams also they'll have cc2 on them for crosscentric cam design 2 not the cc's crosscentric cam first generation halon . Let me pull up the chart I'll post it


Thanks

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## solocamin (Aug 30, 2013)

What draw are you looking to get on the 32 and which version are you shooting a 5 , 6 or 7 inch 32 ? I'm waiting for my laptop to load up to transfer the pdf to my phone so I can post it.


----------



## AndyWest83 (Feb 10, 2014)

Just trying to see. My 32-6 I bought they said it was 28" but it feels like 29". What are letters for 28-29

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyWest83 (Feb 10, 2014)

My mods are G mods

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyWest83 (Feb 10, 2014)

Found it.









Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## trucker3573 (Feb 14, 2010)

Can someone post the halon x , x comp and trx charts? It would be awesome as I know mathews like to keep this info top secret for some reason.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## trucker3573 (Feb 14, 2010)

trucker3573 said:


> Can someone post the halon x , x comp and trx charts? It would be awesome as I know mathews like to keep this info top secret for some reason.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Bump

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## bigtuck (Oct 15, 2014)

On the halon 6. Are the "A" mods the same for 30.5 and 32"?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MontanaQuest (Nov 6, 2011)

Can I change the rock mods on the halon 32 by myself or do i need a shop to do it? I know nothing about this technical stuff.


----------



## SCFox (Dec 11, 2005)

MontanaQuest said:


> Can I change the rock mods on the halon 32 by myself or do i need a shop to do it? I know nothing about this technical stuff.


No press is needed. You can do it yourself. 

SCFox


----------

